# Head Line - Ship "Fair head"



## Capt. Duarte (Apr 10, 2014)

Fellow Members;
I am seeking crew information for the years 1968 to 1970 onboard the vessel "Fair Head". Specifically the name of the Captain. 
Also, information on the cadets that sailed during these times.

The "Fair Head" was a regular visitor to the City of Toronto, Canada.

Regards,
Capt. Duarte


----------



## ferrandou (Apr 12, 2009)

If you go to the thread Historic Shipping Lines and Ships you will find a Head Line thread. Enjoy.


----------



## Capt. Duarte (Apr 10, 2014)

I will post my request there also. Thanks.


----------



## getinthebackofthevan (Aug 13, 2014)

*Fair Head*

One member I'm fairly sure of is my uncle John HEATLEY from Northern Ireland who spent most of his maritime career on the Fair Head. Think he would have been 3rd engineer around that time. Am trying to find more information on him however it's proving difficult. I've heard the Fair Head was decommissioned in India - can anybody verify this?


----------



## A.D.FROST (Sep 1, 2008)

getinthebackofthevan said:


> One member I'm fairly sure of is my uncle John HEATLEY from Northern Ireland who spent most of his maritime career on the Fair Head. Think he would have been 3rd engineer around that time. Am trying to find more information on him however it's proving difficult. I've heard the Fair Head was decommissioned in India - can anybody verify this?


1974 r/n MALDIVE SEA and b/u Pakistan 29.1.83


----------

